# Blackpool: shithole or worth a visit?



## IMR (Oct 15, 2009)

A friend from Glasgow went recently. The first thing he saw getting off the train was someone being sick, and claimed it went downhill after that.

He's a judgmental sod though, so I'm not 100% convinced. I've always liked the idea of Blackpool, with things like waxworks museums, live light entertainment and so on.

What's it really like?


----------



## og ogilby (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a shithole that's well worth a visit.


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 15, 2009)

Total fucking dive.


----------



## Griff (Oct 15, 2009)

Went there for two weeks with a mate at the age of 18, and it was just booze, booze, birds, birds more booze and a few more birds chucked in for good measure. 


Not sure I could cope with the place these days though. 

I'm sure you'll have a laugh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> It's a shithole that's well worth a visit.


  What I was going to say.

It really is pretty shoddy, mind.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2009)

IMR said:


> A friend from Glasgow went recently. The first thing he saw getting off the train was someone being sick, and claimed it went downhill after that.
> 
> He's a judgmental sod though, so I'm not 100% convinced. I've always liked the idea of Blackpool, with things like waxworks museums, live light entertainment and so on.
> 
> What's it really like?





og ogilby said:


> It's a shithole that's well worth a visit.


seconded...

for all it's foulness (and it is foul), blackpool is still fantastic in many ways.

however, the waxworks aren't brilliant (apart from the veneral diseases room). ripleys believe it or not next door is much better value...

the tower is great, pleasure beach is ace (off season now, so it should be cheaper) and the illuminations have a certain charm.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Worthless shithole. Stay away.


----------



## og ogilby (Oct 15, 2009)

Me and the gf went a month or so back and this story probably sums up what you can expect.

As we were driving through the town on the way home we were stopped at a set of traffic lights, just sat there looking around.

There was a shop that had all it's wares all over the pavement, racks of cheap clothing, and a small dog that was walking down the road stopped and sniffed one of the garments then cocked it's leg up and pissed all over it then carried on trotting down the street, unnoticed by all but me and the gf.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 15, 2009)

The arsehole of the North-West.


----------



## Beanburger (Oct 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The arsehole of the North-West.


More like the wart on the arsehole that is the north west.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2009)

magnificent place.  good, honest, fun.

just dont stay too long


----------



## moose (Oct 15, 2009)

I get a real craving to go once every couple of years or so for the 'lumies'. 

Then I get a real craving to get the fuck out again


----------



## mauvais (Oct 15, 2009)

I dunno man. It's a shithole alright, but for instance you can take a camera and spend many a day revelling in its fuckeduppery. It's no idyll but there's at least something to it. Most UK towns lack anything whatsoever.


----------



## janeb (Oct 15, 2009)

My home town, lived there until I was 23 and then moved away, but go back a lot to see family etc.

It's wonderful and awful in equal measures - but it doesn't pretend to be anything it isn't so go with an open mind and you'll have a great time - spend time on the piers, go up the tower, have a dance in the ballroom and watch the Wurlitzer come up out of the stage, go on the Pleasure Beach, go to Stanley Park /  Model Village / Zoo, go to the cabaret at Funny Girls, go on an illuminated tram through the lights (either the train or boat) - enjoy


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2009)

the zoo is excellent, actually. best i've been to in the uk.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Oct 15, 2009)

Blackpool's only worth visiting if you're really desperate


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2009)

I liked it when I went there for Labour Party conference.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Oct 15, 2009)

Geri said:


> I liked it when I went there for Labour Party conference.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't stand the place


----------



## Ralph Masters (Oct 15, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> I can't stand the place



you're not on your Jack Jones


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 15, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> More like the wart on the arsehole that is the north west.



Nah the arsehole of the country is undoubtedly Birmingham. Pretty much everyone in the country agrees. Especially the primates we call "Brummies".


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd like to go, for the tacky seasideness of it. I like tacky seaside towns.


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> It's a shithole that's well worth a visit.



Sounds okay to me and wouldn't mind seeing the illuminations


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

Mate, they're fucking lights. Turn the lightbulb in your living room on. Same fucking thing. Anyway, shouldn't you hippy cunts be in an outrage at the carbon wastefulness of it all?


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2009)

you've just missed the fireworks world championships that they hold there each year - that's always worth checking out...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

He's missed "loud flashing lights". Must be fucking gutted.


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been to the TVR factory in Bristol Avenue twice, once in '85 and then again in '99.

Sadly not there anymore.


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

I _am_ fucking gutted.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

In which case I can safely conclude that you are 8 years old.


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2009)

you're a very boring man.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2009)

killer b said:


> the zoo is excellent, actually. best i've been to in the uk.



yeah, tis very good zoo

if you want to 'do things' and 'see blackpool' go midweek and avoid wankers spewing on you whilst dodging hen/stag nightmarery

went with a mate once for a piss up, ended up staying in a gay b&b as no-one else would let us in

didn't know it was painted bright pink until leaving the day after

and oddly, a woman barged into our room the next morning....at least I think it was


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not listening to you Refused As Fuck, I'm going to go.


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2009)

Get yerself a ride on one of the trams with all the illumination lights on it, like the rocket one.


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

Is this the one Griff?


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

Lights, on a mode of transport. How space age. Ooooh.


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

Destination: _Fun_


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2009)

IMR said:


> Is this the one Griff?



how old is that photo??!!  the BBS hasn't existed for nigh on 25 years


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2009)

at  a guess, 26 or so years..


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2009)

smartarse


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

I did think the curly 'B' logo looked a bit 1970s but didn't want to say anything in case it actually was a recent photo.


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2009)

Or you could take a ride on the illuminated 'train' tram.


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2009)

well, compared with Burnley, Blackpool does look like positivaly space age...


----------



## IMR (Oct 16, 2009)

They've just got eveything haven't they. Light-up trams, cabaret clubs, the lot.

What's on tonight where I live? 'Metreaux' play 80s hits at Skehan's Bar and the kebab shop gets its window kicked in again.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

IMR said:


> Destination: _Fun_


 
You'll still be on a tram, in _Blackpool_, so most likely not.


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2009)

IMR said:


> They've just got eveything haven't they. Light-up trams, cabaret clubs, the lot.



It certainly has. 

Plus more likely than not, you'll get to shag a busty blonde from Leeds.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2009)

Griff said:


> It certainly has.
> 
> Plus more likely than not, you'll get to shag 70 year old from Leeds.


 
Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## janeb (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite illuminated tram was always the boat one






There's nothing wrong with illuminated trams


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 16, 2009)

janeb said:


> My home town, lived there until I was 23 and then moved away, but go back a lot to see family etc.
> 
> It's wonderful and awful in equal measures - but it doesn't pretend to be anything it isn't so go with an open mind and you'll have a great time - spend time on the piers, go up the tower, have a dance in the ballroom and watch the Wurlitzer come up out of the stage, go on the Pleasure Beach, go to Stanley Park /  Model Village / Zoo, go to the cabaret at Funny Girls, go on an illuminated tram through the lights (either the train or boat) - enjoy



My aunt from Cornwall went there and loved it, but I think it's probably a place worth seeing once and no more. I like organ music so I'd want to see and hear that Wurlitzer.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 16, 2009)

Griff said:


> It certainly has.
> 
> Plus more likely than not, you'll get to shag a busty blonde from Leeds.



I like the place already


----------



## janeb (Oct 16, 2009)

Meltingpot said:


> My aunt from Cornwall went there and loved it, but I think it's probably a place worth seeing once and no more. I like organ music so I'd want to see and hear that Wurlitzer.



Once seen and heard, never forgotten - a great way to spend a wet afternoon (of which there are plenty)


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 16, 2009)

I've heard that one on the radio, but I bet it's different when you're right in the room with it. All those keys must take some learning too.

Here's the guy who plays it now;

http://www.philkelsall.co.uk/


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I live in Blackpool  . It's alright for a drunken weekend or a bank holiday spent on the beach/zoo/tower/piers , but that's about as nice as I'm ever going to get about the place. Moving far , far away as soon as possible


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2009)

It really is a shit hole but it's still worth a visit.

The Tower, Winter Gardens and Promenade bring back memories of childhood holidays. 

If you visit and just forget all your standards, especially regarding other people's behavior, appropriate clothing, food and bed linen in some B&Bs you'll be fine.


----------



## starfish2000 (Oct 20, 2009)

I played a gig there in 2007, its a one horse shithole of a town with hormones of stag and hen doo's running through its veins.....its a place to drink, fight and fuck....not neccesarily in that order.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Worthless shithole. Stay away.



U R A miserable barstard


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends if Cardiff City are playing at Bloomfield Road or not


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 28, 2009)

The Black Hand said:


> U R A miserable barstard



I am not miserable. Everything is shit.


----------



## IMR (Oct 28, 2009)

Griff said:


> Plus more likely than not, you'll get to shag a busty blonde from Leeds.








Get your coat on Refused as fuck, you've pulled


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you for illustrating my point.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

i thought blackpool was marvellous. if you're a bit posh, then you'll prolly turn your nose up. otherwise its a scream.


----------



## IMR (Oct 28, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Thank you for illustrating my point.



Best BJ you've never had


----------

